# Spanish Air Force during the WWII



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

After the Civil War, Franco and his staff, clearly impressed by the role air power played in their ascension to power, established the modern Spanish air force; the ‘Ejercito del Aire’ (EDA). Formed on October 7th, 1939, the ‘Ejercito’ would play a relatively small but significant part in World War II. When news of the German invasion of Red Russia reached the Spanish government, the new Fascist government’s Foreign Ministry, Ramon Serrano Suñer, offered military assistance to the Nazis by way of the German Ambassador, Eberhard von Stohrer. Adolph Hitler wanted a full pledge declaration of war against the Allies, but Franco and Serrano were kindly aware that any such move will place the country’s struggling economy at the mercy of Great Britain’s oil embargo.

If they could not assist Germany directly, then Franco, though an all volunteer force, similar to the German-deployed Condor Legion during the Civil War, could be mustered. On July 1941, 18,000 men from all walks of life joined in what would be called the Blue Division; a ground force unit that would see heavy action in the Eastern Front. Attached to the division was a limited air expeditionary force known as the Blue Squadron or ‘Escuadrilla Azul’. The Blue Squadron was part of the overall Army Group Center assets from 1941 until 1944. A total of five Spanish Squadrons flying BF-109 and later FW-190, flew a total of 1,918 sorties as part of Jagdgeschwader 51, also known as “Molders”. The squadrons worked in succession beginning with the first arriving on early June 1941 until the last official one on February of 1944. They had the distinction of being the only Spanish unit to have fought in the Battle of Kursk. Its combat record consisted of 277 air kills and 74 aircraft destroyed, with a total combined loss of seven Spanish pilots.

During the first years after WWII the Spanish Air Force consisted largely of German and Italian planes and copies of them. An interesting example was the HA-1112-M1L Buchon (transliteration: "big throat"), this was essentially a licensed production of the Messerschmitt Bf 109 re-engined with a Rolls-Royce Merlin for use in Spain. Although in sheer numbers the EdA was impressive, at the end of WWII technically it had become more or less obsolete due to the progress in aviation technology during the war. For budget reasons Spain actually kept many of the old german aircraft operative well into the 50´s and 60´s, as an example the last Junkers Ju-52 transport plane was not retired from service until 1972. On March 18, 1946, the first Spanish paratroop unit was created. It participated in the Ifni War during 1957 and 1958. In this campaign many old axis aircraft still saw service such as the Junkers 52 or the Heinkel 111 (nicknamed "Pedro") and others.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

The Messerschmitt Bf 109 was a German World War II fighter aircraft designed by Willy Messerschmitt in the early 1930s. It was one of the first true modern fighters of the era, including such features as an all-metal monocoque construction, a closed canopy, and retractable landing gear. Having gone through its baptism of fire in the Spanish Civil War, the Bf 109 was still in service at the dawn of the jet age at the end of World War II, during which it was the backbone of the German Luftwaffe fighter force. An inverted Vee-piston engined fighter, the Bf 109 was supplemented, but never completely replaced in service, by the radial engined Focke-Wulf Fw 190 from the end of 1941.

Originally conceived as an interceptor, later models were developed to fulfill multiple tasks, serving as bomber escort, fighter bomber, day-, night- all-weather fighter, bomber destroyer, ground-attack aircraft, and as reconnaissance aircraft. It was supplied to and operated by several states during World War II, and served with several countries for many years after the war. The Bf 109 was the most produced warplane during World War II, with 30,573 examples built during the war, and the most produced fighter aircraft in history, with a total of 33,984 units produced up to April 1945. The Bf 109 was flown by the three top-scoring German fighter aces of World War II, who claimed 928 victories between them while flying with Jagdgeschwader 52, chiefly on the Eastern Front, as well as by the highest scoring German ace in the North African Campaign. It was also flown by the highest high-scoring non-German ace Ilmari Juutilainen, and several other successful ones, notably from Finland, Romania, Croatia and Hungary. Through constant development, it remained competitive with the latest Allied fighter aircraft until the end of the war.

Spanish Air Force operated some D-1s, E-3s and 15 F-4s, and may have received several older B-types. Volunteers of Escuadrilla Azul on the Eastern Front operated E-4, E-7, E-7/B, F-2, F-4 (belonged in JG-27 under the command of Luftflotte 2,until April 1943) among G-4 and G-6 (detached in JG-51 under the command Luftflotte 4, until June 1944). Between 1939 and 1945, 45 Bf-109Bs, 15 Me-109Es, 10 Me-109Fs and 25 Me-109Gs were delivered to Spain.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi mate I saw you come from Spain right?, you have an immage about Dornier bomber how your first post, are really nice pictures, really good quality...

Regards.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

Several damaged Fw-200 landed in Spain during the war. In the beginning, they were repaired and returned to their bases in France. After Operation Torch (the Allied invasion of Africa), the Spanish government interned four aircraft that arrived (although their crews were still allowed to return to Germany). Since the planes could not be used, they were sold by Germany to Spain. One of the three flyable planes was then operated in the Spanish Air Force and the others used for spares. Due to damages, lack of spares, and for political reasons, they were grounded and scrapped around 1950.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

The Junkers Ju 88 represented one of the better and more successful bomber designs attributed to the German Luftwaffe. The system performed on a variety of levels, achieving success with most every role and saw production reach totals well past 15,000 examples. Though operating for a nation whose bomber squadrons are rarely the cause for general discussion of the air war in World War 2, the Junkers Ju 88 stands out as a formidable and successful flyer that provided German warplanners with a versatile performers and equally terrified the leaders of opposing countries. At its core, the Ju 88 was simple twin-engine monoplane system built around a thin pencil-like fuselage with a single vertical tail surface. The crew compartment was fitted to the extreme forward portion of the fuselage and held accommodations for up to four personnel under glazed glasswork. The Ju 88 had provisions for an internal and (later models) external bomb loadouts along with a defensive array of machine guns of various types.

The initial Ju 88V-1 prototype first as early as 1936, though it accommodated just three personnel and was fitted with Daimler-Benz DB 600A series engines of 1,000 horsepower each. Production models entered service by the end 1939 as the Ju 88A-1 and in time for the full-swing of the Second World War. Most notably, the Ju 88 series took part in the 1940 summer offensive against England in the famed "Battle of Britain", serving the gamut of roles in varying forms - some featuring rocket-assisted take-off for quick action response. The Ju 88 proved to be a versatile component to the Luftwaffe arsenal. It represented the fastest of the German bombers available and much was made with its advantage in speed. The system would go on to be fielded on every front that Germany was fighting on and was also well-noted for its anti-shipping capability against the Allied convoys thanks to several conversion models fitted with specialized radar and anti-ship munitions. As prized as the platform was, its final claim to fame would be recognized in the use of the Ju 88's bomb-laden fuselage as part of the Mistel - a fighter aircraft/Ju 88 combination where the piloted fighter (various were considered including the Fw 190, Me 262 and Me 109 platforms) would be mounted atop a crewless, yet bomb-laden Ju 88 fuselage, component which would later be jettisoned onto a target. Another in the seemingly long line of ingenious - yet desperate and ill-fated - concoctions related to the Luftwaffe and the closing months of World War 2 but such was the end for this fine machine. 

During the WWII, Spain signed some agreements with the german goverment to suply them minerals and cereals in exchange of weapons. The "Bar Program" provided to Spain 10 Ju-88 A-4, which were collected by spanish pilots in november of 1943, in the base of Francazal, France. They were delivered at Toulouse airport. The planes were assigned to 13 Regimiento, based in Albacete (Los Llanos airbase).Serial number 13 indicated the unit, and the other numbers the plane identification. During the war many others Ju-88 landed in Spain, being interned. With these planes and the ones that were adquired in 1943, Spain had 28 operational Ju-88 between 1945-46, being the last one replaced in 1958 by CASA C-2111.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

The Dornier Do 24 was designed to meet a Dutch navy requirement for a replacement of the Dornier Wals being used in the Dutch East Indies. It was an all-metal monoplane with a broad-beamed hull and stabilising sponsons. The aircraft was powered by three wing-mounted radial engines. The first two aircraft built were fitted with 447 kW (600 hp) Junkers Jumo 205C diesel engines. The next two had 652 kW (875 hp) Wright R-1820-F52 Cyclones, this was to meet a Dutch requirement to use the same engines as the Martin 139. The third aircraft (with Cyclone engines) was the first to fly on 3 July 1937. Six Dutch aircraft (designated Do 24K-1) were built in Germany, followed by a further aircraft built under licence by Aviolanda in the Netherlands (designated Do 24K-2).

Only 25 aircraft had been built on the Aviolanda assembly line before the German occupation. The Luftwaffe were interested in the completed and partially completed aircraft. The Dutch production line continued to produce aircraft under German control. 11 airframes were completed with Dutch-bought Wright Cyclone engines, but later models used the BMW Bramo 323R-2. A further 159 Do 24s were built in the Netherlands during the occupation, most under the designation Do 24T-1. Another production line for the Do 24 was established in Sartrouville, France, during the German occupation. This line was operated by SNCA and was able to produce another 48 Do 24s. After the liberation, this facility produced a further 40 Do 24s, which served in the French Navy until 1952.

In 1944, 12 Dutch-built Do-24 T-3 were delivered to Spain with the understanding that they would assist downed airmen of both sides. These planes were based at Pollensa, Mallorca, being painted in green and yellow to avoid mistaken identifications with germans Do-24. After the war, a few French-built Do-24s also found their way to Spain. Spanish Do-24s were operational at least until 1967, and possibly later. In 1971, one of the last flying Spanish Do 24s was returned to the Dornier facility on Lake Constance for permanent display.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

The total amount of Do-17 sent to Spain was 31, most of them of the E version, although some were reconnaissance aircrafts (F and P series). In 1940 there were still 13 aircrafts on service, being retired in 1952 due to the lack of spare parts. During the WWII Spain only bought to Germany Bf-109s, Ju-88 and some aircrafts interned, like 3 Fw-200 Condor, one Ju-290 and some more Ju-88. No more Do-17s were acquired.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

Introduced into active service in 1937, the Heinkel 112 lost out in competition to the Messerschmitt ME 109, and was only produced in limited numbers, most aircraft seeing service with other nations after a short period with the Luftwaffe. Some were pressed into service with the Spanish Air Force, and the later B2 version served with the Rumanian and Hungarian Air Forces. One Spanish He-112, piloted by Lt. Miguel Entrena, shotted down a 14th Fighter Group P-38, forcing it down in Spanish Moroccan territory. Plagued with engine problems, the aircraft never quite reached its potential. It does serve, however, as a bridge between the last of the Luftwaffe biplane fighters, and the later famed ME 109 and FW190 series.

The civil war ended on April 1st, leaving Spain with one of the most powerful and modern air forces in the world. 2a Ecsuadra returned to LÃ©on where they had started off, but on the 13th of July they were moved to Sania Ramel in Spanish Morocco. Here they were renamed 1a Escuadra and joined a newly formed 2a Escuadra flying the new Fiat G.50s (still no match for the 112s). Together they formed Grupo 27. When Allied forces landed in North Africa, the Spanish forces in Morocco found themselves once again on alert. Due to the navigational difficulties of the day, they found themselves repeatedly intercepting straying aircraft from both Allied and German forces. For instance, on the 8th of November they intercepted C-47s dropping paratroops on Morocco. On other occasions they intercepted Spitfire Vs from Gibraltar, and Dewoitine D.520s operated by the Vichy French out of Algeria. None of these incidents resulted in losses.

On March 3rd 1943 a formation of Allied planes was seen straying into Spanish airspace yet again, and Grupo 27's alert plane was scrambled with Teniente Miguel Entrena Klett at the controls. After climbing to 3500 m, he spotted the target aircraft and identified them as eleven Lockheed P-38s. He then positioned for an attack out of the sun (which was to the rear of the formation) and made a diving pass on the trail-end aircraft. Several hits were made with the 20 mm rounds (his MGs were later discovered to be unloaded), and the plane started trailing smoke and was forced down in Algeria.

By 1944 the planes found themselves sitting on the ground more and more due to a lack of fuel and maintenance. By 1945 there were only nine left, and they were rotated out of service for repairs in Spain. They continued to be attrited due to accidents and cannibalization over the next few years, eventually returning to the mainland and being assigned to training units (where they rarely flew). The last airworthy example appears on the books in 1952, along with another that couldn't fly. The next year there were none listed.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 9, 2010)

gekho said:


> Yes, I have many, not only from Spain, but also from many differents countries. I am preparing a thread about the bombers that took part in the spanish civil war, but if you want some pictures let me know and I will send you what you need.



Thanks


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantaatic pictures! I love the Do-24 shots


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

A Junkers Ju-290 A-5 (Wk. no. 0178, code D-AITR), nicknamed "Bayern of Lufthansa" flew to Barcelona on April 5 1945 piloted by Lufthansa Flugkapitaen Sluzalek. The aircraft suffered damage to its landing gear on landing and was repaired with parts brought from Germany by a Lufthansa Fw-200. It remained in Spain because the Spanish Government ordered that regular Lufthansa flights on route K22 be terminated from 21 April and was turned over to the Spanish authorities. This A-5 was acquired by the Spanish and was eventually used by the Spanish Air Force from 29 April 1950 to 27 July 1956 as a government transport of personnel for the Superior School of Flight in Salamanca. It was scrapped due to a lack of spare parts in May 1957 following an accident.


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Mar 9, 2010)

During the same time, at the request of Oberst (later Generalfeldmarschall) Wolfram Freiherr von Richthofen, chief of staff of the Legion Kondor, five aircraft had been deployed to Spain as a part of the Condor Legion, intended to be used as tactical bombers. In their intended role, the Hs 123s proved to be somewhat of a failure, hampered by their small bomb capacity and short range. Instead, the Hs 123s based in Seville were used for ground support, a role in which their range was not such a detriment, and where the ability to accurately place munitions was more important than carrying a large load. The combat evaluation of the Hs 123 demonstrated a remarkable resiliency in close-support missions, proving able to absorb a great deal of punishment including direct hits on the airframe and engine. The Nationalists in Spain were suitably impressed with the Hs 123 under battle conditions, purchasing the entire evaluation flight and ordering an additional 11 aircraft from Germany. The Spanish Hs 123s were known as "Angelito" (dear angel or little angel) and at least one Hs 123 was in service with the Spanish Air Force (Ejército del Aire) after 1945. This picture was taken at the Alcala de Henares Air Base, in 1948, and its a Hs-123A-1, coded BV1-5 1-50.


----------



## gekho (Mar 10, 2010)

As designed in 1931, the He 46 was a two-seat sesquiplane of mixed construction. The upper wing was swept back 10°, and the tailplane was mounted high and braced by struts. The undercarriage was fixed, and the tail was fitted with a skid rather than a wheel. The He 46 prototype first flew in late 1931; its flight characteristics were good, but design improvements were incorporated. The small lower wing was removed, while the mainplane was increased in area by 22% and braced to the fuselage, transforming the He 46 into a parasol-wing monoplane. A more powerful engine was added to the second prototype, and a single 7.92 mm (.312 in) MG 15 machine gun for the rear seat was added to the third prototype.

Only 13 of these warbirds survived to the war, being destinated to the Observation School of Malaga. For 1946, only three of them were airworthy, wearing the code R.1. In the second picture the plane is still wearing the code 11, since it was usual to conserve the military markings of the civil war during the first years of the post-war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice pics. I really enjoyed the Dornier Do 24 pics.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 10, 2010)

great information and pictures


----------



## gekho (Mar 11, 2010)

The famous He-111 served in Spain for long time; during the WWII was the main bomber of the Spanish Air Force, and the spanish version of this bomber, the CASA C-2111, operated until 1976.


----------



## gekho (Mar 11, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 11, 2010)

Really good quality this pictures, thanks a lot.


----------



## gekho (Mar 12, 2010)

The pictures number four and five are very interesting: between 1943 and 1944 Spain acquired three H-111J and three more of the H version for meteorological reconnaissance, being their services used by germans to get the weather information. These planes were ususally flown by spanish pilots with german crews. These aircrafts received the civil code MB.2 and they never depended of the war departament.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool pics...


----------



## gekho (Mar 12, 2010)

The last picture is also remarkable; this time is a CASA C-2111C, a VIP transport version with double control. Around 30 units of this version were built, receiving the code T-8B and being sent to the Trainning School of Jerez, the airfields of Getafe,Cuatro Vientos,Villanubla and San Javier. One single example was used for SAR (Search and Rescue) missions, having its base at Getafe.


----------



## gekho (Mar 12, 2010)

The Junkers Ju 52 (nicknamed Tante Ju—"Auntie Ju" and Eisen Annie—"Iron Annie") was a German transport aircraft manufactured from 1932 to 1945. It saw both civilian and military service during the 1930s and 1940s. In a civilian role, it flew with over 12 air carriers including Swissair and Deutsche Luft Hansa as an airliner and freight hauler. In a military role, it flew with the Luftwaffe as a troop and cargo transport and briefly as a medium bomber. The Spanish Air Force operated the Ju 52 until well into the 1970s. Escuadrón 721 flying the Spanish-built versions, was employed in training parachutists from Alcantarilla Air Base near Murcia. Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA continued production as the CASA 352 and 352L. 106 examples of the first version were built, and 64 of the second, that fitted ENMA (ex-Elizalde) Beta B-4 engines.


----------



## gekho (Mar 12, 2010)

Sturdy and agile, the Bü 131A was first delivered to the Deutscher Luftsportverband (DLV). The Bü 131B was selected as the primary basic trainer for the German Luftwaffe, and it served with "virtually all" the Luftwaffe's primary flying schools during the war, as well as with night harassment units such as Nachtschlacht Gruppen (NSGr) 2, 11, and 12. Yugoslavia was the main prewar export customer; "as many as 400 may have found their way" there. She was joined by Bulgaria with 15 and Rumania with 40.

Production licenses were granted to Switzerland (using 94, 88 built under licence to Dornier), Spain (building about 530), Hungary (which operated 315), Czechoslovakia (10, as the Tatra T 131, before war began), and Japan, the last of which built 1,037 for Army with Hatsukaze power as the Kokusai Ki-86 and 339 for the Navy Air Services as the Kyūshū K9W. In Spain, production continued at CASA until the early 1960s. The Jungmann was retained as the Spanish Air Force's primary basic trainer until 1968. About 200 Jungmanns survive to this day, many having been fitted with modern engines. In 1994, the Bü 131 was restored to production briefly using CASA jigs by Bücker Prado, with 21 aircraft constructed as the BP 131.


----------



## gekho (Mar 12, 2010)

The Heinkel He 114 was a biplane reconnaissance seaplane produced for the Kriegsmarine in the 1930s for use from warships. It replaced the company's He 60, but did not remain in service long before being replaced in turn by the Arado Ar 196 as Germany's standard spotter aircraft. While the fuselage and flotation gear of the He 114 were completely conventional, its wing arrangement was highly unusual. The upper set of wings was attached to the fuselage with a set of cabane struts, as in a parasol wing monoplane, whereas the lower set was of much lesser span while having approximately the same chord.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gekho (Mar 13, 2010)

Once the Spanish Civil War ended, the Heinkel He-45 spent its last days as a tactical trainer. All the survivor planes were taken to the Matacan Trainning School, where they were used until they were withdrawn from service. In many ways very similar to the Breguet XIX but faster, more powerful and better armed, it was used as a ground attack fighter, close support and also for combat trainning, performing the famous "chain ground attak" during the war.


----------



## gekho (Mar 15, 2010)

The Fieseler Fi 156 Storch (stork) was a small German liaison aircraft built by Fieseler before and during World War II, and production continued in other countries into the 1950s for the private market. It remains famous to this day for its excellent STOL performance, and French-built later variants often appear at air shows. In 1935, the RLM (Reichsluftfahrtministerium, Reich Aviation Ministry) put out a tender for a new Luftwaffe aircraft suitable for liaison, army co-operation (today called Forward Air Control), and medical evacuation, to several companies. Conceived by chief designer Reinhold Mewes and technical director Erich Bachem, Fieseler's entry was by far the most advanced in terms of STOL (Short Take Off and Landing) performance. A fixed slat ran along the entire leading edge of the long wings, while the entire trailing edge, inspired by earlier 1930s Junkers "double-wing" aircraft wing control surface designs, including the ailerons, was a hinged and slotted flap.

In a design feature rare for land-based aircraft, the wings on the Storch could be folded back along the fuselage in a manner not unlike that of the US Navy's F4F Wildcat fighter, allowing it to be carried on a trailer or even towed slowly behind a vehicle. The long legs of the main landing gear contained oil-and-spring shock absorbers that compressed about 450 mm (18 inches) on landing, allowing the plane to set down almost anywhere. In flight they hung down, giving the aircraft the appearance of a very long-legged, big-winged bird, hence its nickname, Storch. With its very low landing speed the Storch often appeared to land vertically, or even backwards, in strong winds from directly ahead.

The first six aircraft transfered to Spain were early Fi 156A types and were operated by the Legion Condor. These aircraft were coded 46-01 to 46-06 and were not used as observation aircraft, but mainly for liaison duties and as personal tacks. The first four aircraft arrived in late 1936 and were delivered to Stab/88. The remaining 4 Fi 156As were supplemented by some 20 Fi 156C-2s from 1939 onwards and these were used both for civilian as for military purposes. They were retired in 1962.


----------



## gekho (Mar 15, 2010)

During the first months of 1937 three Klemm Kl-32 arrived to Spain with the Kondor Legion, being employed as transport and liaison aircraft. These planes were fitted with a Sh.14A Siemens engine of 150 c.v, and during the conflict they were coded with the number 30. Once the war ended, the three survivors continued being used as liaison aircrafts, this time with the L-4 code. The Klemms were retired in 1955.


----------



## gekho (Mar 15, 2010)

The Bü 133C racked up numerous victories in international aerobatic competition, and by 1938 was the Luftwaffe's standard advanced trainer. At the Brussels meet that year, a three-man Luftwaffe team made a strong impression on Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring, who ordered a nine-man team be formed. It dazzled the crowds at the International Flying meet in Brussels the next year. Fifty-two were manufactured under licence by Dornier for the Swiss Air Force (which kept it in service until 1968), and a similar number the Spanish air force by CASA. The Jungmeister design remained competitive in international aerobatic competition into the 1960s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## gekho (Mar 15, 2010)

Lufthansa operated He 70s between 1934 and 1937 for fast flight service which connected Berlin with Frankfurt, Hamburg and Cologne, as well as the Cologne/Hamburg route. Lufthansa He 70s were flown abroad from Stuttgart to Sevilla between 1934 and 1936. Remaining aircraft were transferred to the Luftwaffe in 1937. Twenty-eight aircraft were sent with the Legion Condor, where they were used during the Spanish Civil War as fast reconnaissance aircraft. Their high speed gave them the nickname Rayo (lightning).

The He 70K (later He 170), a fast reconnaissance airplane variant was used by the Royal Hungarian Air Force in early World War II during 1941-42. The Luftwaffe operated He 70s from 1935, initially as a light bomber and reconnaissance aircraft, later as a liaison and courier aircraft. The main weakness of the He 70 design soon became obvious. The He 70 airframe was made out of so-called "electron metal", a very light, yet strong alloy of magnesium, which burns spontaneously in air when heated, and is only exhausted when covered in sand. A single hit from a light machine gun usually set the entire plane ablaze, killing the crew. The Hungarian He 70K fleet was promptly retired and replaced with vintage, high-wing He 46 monoplanes until modern Bf 109 fighter-recce and specialized Fw 189 "Uhu" medium altitude observation aircraft could be introduced.


----------



## gekho (Mar 15, 2010)

Arado's chief designer Walter Rethel started design of a new two-seat trainer in 1931, with the design being developed by Walter Blume when Rethel transferred to Messerschmitt, with the first prototype, the Ar 66a flying in 1932. The Ar 66 had an Argus As 10 air-cooled inverted V8 engine producing about 179 kW (240 hp), which drove a 2.5 m (8.2 ft) two-blade propeller. It carried 205 L (54 US gal) of fuel, and 17 L (4 US gal) of oil. The fuselage had an oval cross-section and was made of welded steel tubes, covered with fabric. The double wings provided very high lift, even at low speeds. Both wings had the same span and an 8° sweep. Construction consisted of a double pine cross-beam structure, with lime tree ribs, and fabric covering. There were ailerons in both upper and lower wings. The tail had a conventional design, with the horizontal stabilizer mounted on the fuselage upper edge. The rudder was placed behind the elevator. Both the rudder and the elevator were of steel tube covered in fabric, and had a bigger surface than the first version to correct balance problems. The steel tube undercarriage was attached to the fuselage in a "V" shape and used a high-pressure rubber suspension. The crew consisted of two: instructor pilot and trainee, seated in open tandem cockpits equipped with dual controls. The aircraft was equipped with instrument flight systems with photographic cameras were mounted as optional equipment.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool pics. 8)


Wheels


----------



## gekho (Mar 19, 2010)

The Junkers W33 was a direct modification of the Junkers F13 for cargo operations. The fuselage was lower than that of the F13 as there was no passenger compartment and the initial series did not have any windows in the cargo compartment. For combined cargo/passenger operations these windows were again introduced on later versions of the W33. The cargo loading could be performed through a side door or through a door in the cabin roof. On June 17th 1926 Zimmermann performed the first flight of the Junkers W33 (c/n 794). The prototype was a seaplane version and the first flight was performed on river Elbe at Leopoldshafen near Dessau.

The first W34 was first flown just a few weeks after the W33 on July 7th 1926 by Zimmermann. Both prototypes appeared nearly identical except for the different engines. Instead of the Junkers L5 engine of the W33, the W34 was equipped with a 353kW Gnome et Rhone Jupiter VI engine. While future developements of the W33 kept the Junkers engines, the W34 was offered with a wide range of different engines, which also influenced the outside appearance and dimensions of the W34. Also the cabin roof was a little bit higher as on the W33, making the W34 more capable as a combined cargo and passenger airliner. Finally the early serial production W34 also show differences at the tail unit, which was larger than that of the W33.

While the W33/W34 could be built in Germany after the ban over Germany's aviation industry was lowered in 1926, Junkers still was forced to convert his aircraft for military purposes outside of Germany. A military derivate was built from the W34 at A.B. Flygindustri at Limhamn in Sweden under the designation K43. This K43 mounted a machine gun tower at the rear part of the cabin. It could be used as a transport aircraft, but also as a light bomber aircraft. At least 18 militarized K43 left Limhamn for Finland, Argentina, Portugal, Bolivia and Chile. Additional 21 W33/W34 should have been built at Limhamn. Some of these were ambulance aircraft and transport aircraft for military purposes. One W33g was sold to the Swedish Air Force in 1933 and designated as Trp 2. It was used until 1935 as an ambulance aircraft in Sweden. Two further W34h were used by the Swedish Air Force as Trp 2A between 1933 and 1945 for the same purpose.

The 8 Junkers W.34 delivered to Spain to support the Legion Condor were mainly used as (personal) transports, navigational trainers or used for weather forecasting. They all bore the military serials 43o?, from 1946 onwards replaced by the code L.14 (82o??) and some of them continued in service until the 1950s.


----------



## gekho (Apr 5, 2010)

According to Gerald Howson four Taifuns were serving with the Condor Legion, while three more arrived directly after the end of hostilities. Despite some minor crashes all seven were still flying in 1940. In 1945 the type code changed from 44 to L.15.


----------



## gekho (Apr 16, 2010)

The Henschel Hs 126 was a German two-seat reconnaissance and observation aircraft of World War II that was derived from the Henschel Hs 122. The pilot was seated in a protected cockpit under the parasol wing and the gunner in an open rear cockpit. The prototype aircraft frame was that of a Hs 122A fitted with a Junkers engine. The Hs 126 was well received for its good short takeoff and low-speed characteristics which were needed at the time. It was put into service for a few years, but was soon superseded by the general-purpose, STOL Fieseler Fi 156 Storch and the medium-range Focke-Wulf Fw 189 "flying eye".

The first prototype was not entirely up to Luftwaffe standards; it was followed by two more development planes equipped with different engines. Following the third prototype, ten pre-production planes were built in 1937. The Hs 126 entered service in 1938 after operational evaluation with the Legion Kondor contingent to the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloody fantastic photos mate!!!


----------



## gekho (Apr 19, 2010)

The IMAM Ro.43 was an Italian reconnaissance single bay seaplane, serving in the Regia Marina between 1935 and 1943. Although produced in quantity, it proved never to be really suitable for its intended role as a spotter plane for warships, and although 105 remained in service when Italy entered World War II, they were already obsolete. The Ro.43 was designed to meet a 1933 requirement of the Regia Marina (or Italian Navy), for a catapult launched reconnaissance aircraft to equip the Maritime Reconnaissance Squadrons operating from its ships. The specifiation called for a speed of 240 km/h (149 mph), with a range of 600 km (370 mi) or an endurance of 5.5 h. Other contenders were the Piaggio P.18 and P.20, CSAMA MF.10, CANT Z.504 and Macchi C.76.

Derived from the Ro.37 Lince reconnaissance aircraft, with the same designer, the Ro.43 first flew in 1934. The plane was built with steel tubes and wood covered by a soft alloy and fabric.[2] It was a two-seat biplane with folding gulled upper and inverse gull lower wings, lightly armed and capable of around 300 km/h (185 mph) and over 1000 km (620 mi) range. This performance more than met the requirements of the specification, and so the seaplane made by IMAM was declared the winner. Despite this, the Ro.43 had serious problems. Its lightweight structure meant that it was too delicate for operations at sea, and it had poor sea-handling qualities. These problems meant that when it was launched it was quite normal not to recover it at sea, forcing the aircraft to return to land before alighting.

After the italian armistice in septembre 1943, the Regia Marina hidros flew to Alcudia, Palma and Pollensa (Mallorca islands), where they were interned by the spanish authorities. These hidros, already old-fashioned when they got to Spain, remained inactive for one year, being acquired them to the new italian authorities. Six units served with the new Air Force, receiving the military codes HR 7-1 to HR 7-6. They were destinated to the hidro base of Mallorca where they remained active until 1951, when they were withdrawn from service.


----------



## gekho (Apr 21, 2010)

The Fiat G.50 Freccia ("Arrow") was a World War II Italian fighter aircraft. First flown in February 1937, the G.50 was Italy’s first single-seat, all-metal monoplane with an enclosed cockpit and retractable landing gear to go into production. At the beginning of 1938 the Freccia was in service with the Regia Aeronautica and several flew in the Spanish Civil War with Aviazione Legionaria. Armament (two Breda-SAFAT 12,7 mm machine guns) was insufficient, but the aircraft, typical of most Italian design, was very manoeuvrable. In 1938, the first operational Fiat G.50 aircraft were delivered to the Regia Aeronautica. During the Spanish Civil War, about a dozen of G.50s were sent to Spain to reinforce the Aviazione Legionaria. The type proved extremely maneuverable, it was one of the best fighters, yet by the time World War II began it was considered to be underpowered and underarmed.


----------



## gekho (May 4, 2010)

After the Spanish Civil War, the Chirris were used during a short period of time as fighters, but when the WWII broke out, this biplane was obviously old-fashioned. They remained at the peninsula because the Air Force decided to use its best fighters to defend the Canary Islands and Morocco, that were menaced by an american-british invasion. Spain also acquired the licence to built the Cr.32, receiving the name Hispano Aviacion Ha-132. These planes were used for trainning porpouses, being very appreciated by the pupils, who considered these biplanes a legend.


----------



## gekho (May 5, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (May 7, 2010)

In 1938 four Cant Z.506 Airone arrived to Pollensa, in Mallorca Islands, from Molcafone, Italy, where the spanish crews had been receiving trainning for these floatplanes. Once the war ended, they joined the 53º Squadron of Hidros in Pollensa, where they remained until they were withdrawn from service due to the lack of spare parts. These floatplanes fitted three Alfa-Romeo 126RC engines of 750 Kw each one, with a cruise speed of 325 km/h, a crew of five men and a bombload of 1.000 kg or one torpedo.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Nice stuff


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Cool pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## gekho (May 23, 2010)

When civil war broke out in Spain in July 1936 the Fascist government of Italy was quick to provide planes to the Nationalists of General Franco. The newly reorganized Regia Aeronautica sent their machines to organize Aviation Regiment, providing SM81 and Fiat CR 32, as the conflict in the Iberian peninsula had the ideal opportunity to test new aircraft. In February 1937, arrived the first three SM79, belonging to the 12 º Stormo to Mallorca and attacked ground targets such as the base of Reus and the arsenal of Cartagena. In June S.M.79 eleven additional arrived. By that moment the Sparviero was one of the most advanced bombers in the Spanish theater. During 1937 the number of SM79 grew supplied by the 111 º and 8 º Stormo and were moved to airfields on the peninsula. From this time played an important role in all national campaigns. The amount of Hawks continued to grow and operate from airfields peninsular and island in the Balearic Islands, the Falcons in the Balearics. Towards the end of the war almost a hundred SM79 launched about 1,300 tons of bombs and flew over 7,500 hours, attacking targets such as Valencia and Barcelona and the Mediterranean ports. Among the most important missions is that of January 1, 1938 that the SM79 numeral 39, adapted for night missions, attacked the port of Barcelona downloading 800 kilos of bombs in this action. After the war, nationalists SM79 retrofitted with the Air Force and continued in use until the early 60's.


----------



## gekho (May 23, 2010)

In July 1936 12 SM-81 took off from Cagliari (Italy) with destination to Nador, in the Spanish Morocco. After an eventful journey only 9 managed to arrive, being moved to Tablada where operations began. In all come to Spain a total of 84 bombers that are identified with the numeral 21. In the summer of 1938 several units are based in Son Bonet. In early 1939, the Squadrons 4 and 5 operate from Ecija and Tablada until the end of the war. In March 1940 there were 40 in service, being formed two groups based on one and one in Valladolid Mallorca. By that time all of them hab been converted into transport aircrafts, receiving the identification T.1. They were officially withdrawn from service in 1953.


----------



## gekho (May 24, 2010)

Designed as advanced trainer after the civil war, this airraft was the typical example of the very limited possibilities of the spanish industry in the forties. It flew for the very fisrt time the 5th april of 1942, and the results were acceptable, considering that the prototype had been made using the remaining parts of the duch Fokker XXI fighter (like the tail, the wings and the fixed landing gear), a design that was acquired by Spain but never took form due the war. The chosen engine was an italian Piaggio first,but it did not succed and then a british "Cheetah" was used when this british were available in Spain. The plane was not popular among the pilots because it was prone to stall at low speeds and this caused many accidents. It was substitued by the Beech Mentor in the early fifties.


----------



## gekho (May 24, 2010)

The Huarte Mendicoa HM-1 trainers were designed by the engineer Pedro Huarte-Mendicoa Larraga, a military man and teacher at the mechanic school. During 1936 he cooperated actively with the rebels, but the nationalist uprising surprised him at Madrid, being captured. In 1938 he managed himself to scape, joinning the nationalist forces and working as a test pilot and chief of mechanics. When the new "Ejercito del Aire" was born at the end of the war, he joined the Aeronautical Engineers Corps with the grade of Commander. His first desing, the HM-1, fly for the very first time in april 1942. Six more prototypes designed by him got into production, being the main designer of trainning aircrafts of the Spanish Air Force.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2010)

8) Nice stuff Gehko!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bullo Loris (May 24, 2010)

Hi mate really nice pictures


----------



## gekho (Jun 19, 2010)

The Hispano Suiza E-30 was a trainning aircraft made in Spain for Navy Air Force. The first five units were sent to the San Javier´s Trainning School in 1933. When the Civil War broke out, only 20 examples had been delivered, falling 10 of them in the hands of the Republic. At the beginning they were used as light bombers over the Aragon front, but due to its lack of speed and limited bomb load, they are reasignated to the Observer School of Los Alcazares, that already owned 20 more units built in Albacete. With the end of the war, only 13 units are recovered, joinning those that were on service with the Nationalist Air Force. In the newborn Spanish Air Force (Ejercito del Aire), they were used as liaison and trainning aircrafts, wearing the military code EE-2. They spent the rest of their lives at the Trainning School of Leon, being retired in 1952.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 21, 2010)

GREAT photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gekho (Jul 3, 2010)

In late 30s, the engineer Vicente Roa designed the HS-34, also called E-34 to compete in the contest organized by the Military Aviation to choose a school plane. Roa´s design couldnt won the contest, but it got an order for five aircraft from Naval Aviation. When the civil war started, the Republican Goverment placed an order of twenty-five aircrafts, but only five were built, being delivered in mid 1937 to the Republican Alcantarila School, at Los Alcazares and El Palmar. In April 1942 leaves from Sevilla´s factory the prototype of the improved version of the Hispano HS-34, fitting a 120 hp Gipsy Major engine, being registered as EC-AFJ. It flew with the flying clubs of Sevilla, Granada and Sabadell, and in 1973 it was acquired by the Air Museum, where you can admire today.


----------



## gekho (Jul 3, 2010)

One single B-25 served in Spain Air Force; it was a Mitchell from the USAAF (serial number 41-30338) that was interned in 1944 and operated between 1948–1956. It landed in Nador (North Africa) on August 4th 1944. It was interned in the Morocco Air Armory; some years later it was decided to put into flying condition and between 1950-1953 served in the airforce. Unfortunately without spare parts, it was scrapped in 1956.

The B-25 displayed at Cuatro Vientos is actually TB-25N 44-29121, once carrying the civil registration of N86427. The B-25 ended up with John Hawke's Visionaire Intl. Co. in 1978 for use in the filming of the dubious-at-best Hanover Street as Brenda's Boys. It was later used in Yanks and Cuba. During that filming, it apparently was making a low pass at Malaga,Spain, hit an obstruction and made an emergency landing. It was subsequently abandoned, obtained by the museum for display. It was restored for static display.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

had a good stretch in service!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2010)

Good stuff, certainly did a have a good service life.


----------



## gekho (Jul 21, 2010)

Only two L-10 served with the Nationalist during the war, being coded 42-2 and 42-4. These aircrafts had been acquired by the Republic Goverment in Mexico, but they were captured by the Nationalist in the merchant "Mar Cantabrico", joining the nationalist forces. The first one was the personal aircraft of Genaral Kindelan, main chief of the Nationalist Aviation. After the war, both aircrafts joined the newborn "Ejercito del Aire", receiving the code 91-2. They were retired in 1953 due to the lack of spare parts.


----------



## rgallant (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I knew about some of those types in Spanish service but did not realize how longer some of the others carried on.


----------



## gekho (Jul 22, 2010)

The Northrop Delta was an American single engined passenger transport aircraft of the 1930s. Closely related to Northrop's Gamma mail plane, 13 were produced by the Northrop Corporation, followed by 19 aircraft built under license by Canadian Vickers Limited.When Jack Northrop set up the Northrop Corporation as a joint venture with the Douglas Aircraft Company in 1932, he set out to design two closely related single engined aircraft as the new company's first products, a mailplane/record breaking aircraft, which was designated the Gamma and a passenger transport, the Delta. The Delta was a low winged monoplane, with a fixed tailwheel undercarriage. It was of all-metal stressed skin construction, with streamlining spats covering the main landing gear. While the Delta's wings were common with those of the Gamma, it had a new, wider fuselage, which seated the pilot in an enclosed cockpit immediately behind the engine, and had accommodation for eight passengers in a cabin behind the pilot. The first Delta was flown in May 1933, and received an airworthiness certificate in August that year.

Seven aircraft were built as executive transports for private owners. Of these, three were purchased by the Spanish Republicans for use in the Spanish Civil War. Two of these aircraft were captured by the Nationalists when the ship carrying them (along with four Vultee V-1s, a Fairchild 91 and a Lockheed Electra) was captured at sea. These two Deltas were used as Transports by Franco's forces, while the third Delta was used by the Republican airline Lineas Aéreas Postales Españolas (LAPE) until the end of the civil war when it was handed over to Franco's air force. This picture was taken during the WWII in Morocco, where the Northrops were destinated along with the captured SB-2 Katiuskas.


----------



## gekho (Jul 24, 2010)

The Catalina never served in great numbers with the Spanish Air Force, altough this example spent all its operational life in Spain. The first Catalina which arrived to our country belonged to the USAF; during a flight between Canada and Great Britain, the pilot had to landed at Sidi Ifni, Morrocco, by that time a spanish colony. During the WWII Spain was a neutral country, so the american crew and the plane were interned. The Catalina spent seven years at the Barajas airport, when it was finally adquired by the "Ejercito del Aire". During its operational life, it was used as a trainning and naval cooperation aircraft, having its base at Mallorca. In 1957 it was finally scrapped. However, this wasnt the end for the spanish Catalinas; 30 years laters two examples were adquired in Chile to be used as a firefighting planes. Thanks to that, the Cuatro Vientos Museum has its own Catalina, shown in these pictures with the colours of the first Catalina that arrived to Spain and the only one which served in the Air Force.


----------



## gekho (Jul 24, 2010)

With the nationalist uprising, the Republic was in need of fighters, so it started a world tour to find military planes to fight the rebels. An order of 50 G.23 was placed to the Grumman´s subsidiary company in Canada, the Canadian Car and Foundry, but after several mounths, only 34 managed themselves to arrive to Spain. At the end of the war, only 11 of these fighters were recovered, wearing the militay code 5W first and R6 later. They were destinated to Tetuan, in the spanish Morocco, where they remained until they were retired in 1954.


----------



## gekho (Jul 25, 2010)

The Vega was a six-passenger monoplane built by the Lockheed company starting in 1927. It became famous for its use by a number of record breaking pilots who were attracted to the rugged and very long-ranged design. Amelia Earhart became the first woman to fly the Atlantic single handed in one, and Wiley Post flew his around the world twice. The first Vega 1, named the Golden Eagle, flew from Lockheed's Los Angeles plant on July 4, 1927. It could cruise at a then-fast 120 mph (193 km/h), and had a top speed of 135 mph (217 km/h). However. the four-passenger (plus one pilot) load was considered too small for airline use. A number of private owners placed orders for the design however, and by the end of 1928, they had produced 68 of this original design. In the 1928 National Air Races in Cleveland, Vegas won every speed award.

Looking to improve the design, Lockheed delivered the Vega 5 in 1929. Adding the Pratt Whitney R-1340 Wasp engine of 450 hp (336 kW) improved weights enough to allow two more seats to be added. A new NACA cowling increased cruise speed to 155 mph (249 km/h) and top speed to 165 mph (266 km/h). However, even the new six-seat configuration proved to be too small, and the 5 was purchased primarily for private aviation and executive transport. A total of 64 Vega 5s were built. In 1931, the US Air Corps bought two Vega 5s; one designated C-12 and one as the C-17. The C-17 differed by having an extra set of fuel tanks in the wings. The Vega could be difficult to land. In her memoir, Elinor Smith wrote that it had "all the glide potential of a boulder falling off a mountain." In addition, forward and side visibility from the cockpit was extremely limited; Lane Wallace, a columnist for Flying magazine, wrote that "Even [in level flight], the windscreen would offer a better view of the sky than anything else, which would make it more of a challenge to detect changes in attitude or bank angle. On takeoff or landing, there'd be almost no forward visibility whatsoever."


----------



## gekho (Jul 26, 2010)

Four of these modern aircrats were serving in Spain as mail planes when the Civil War broke out; three of them fell in hands of the republicans and the other one was captured by the nationalist, that was used to supply the soldiers that were under siege at Santa Maria de la Cabeza Monastery. This aircraft was nicknamed "Vara del Rey" in honor of the man who captured the plane; this DC-2 was at Sevilla at the moment of the uprising, preparing to take off and bombing the nationalist ships that were trying to cross the Strait of Gibraltar. Captain Vara del Rey managed himself to shot the plane and prevent the attack. The republicans used their DC-2s as bombers and VIP Transport. Two of them were lost during the war; one was destroyed on the ground and the other one was lost due to an accident. They were used by the menbers of the goverment to scape to France when the war ended.

This aircraft (first picture) was acquired in 1935 to Switzerland to be used by the L.A.P.E. (Lineas Aereas Postales Españolas). When the Civil War broke out, it was confiscated by the Republic, being used as VIP transport for the menbers of the goverment. With the end of the war, it was donated to the S.A.E.T.A. (Sociedad Anonima Española de Trafico Aereo), receiving the name of "Morato", the famous nationalist ace. The EC-AAB was nicknamed "Ramon Franco", the brother of the dictatorship who died in an accident when he was performing a mision flying a Cant Z.506 Airone. In 1940 all the DC-2 were transfered to the airline Iberia, being retired of servide in 1946.


----------



## gekho (Jul 27, 2010)

The DH.60 was developed from the larger DH.51 biplane. The first flight of the Cirrus powered prototype DH.60 Moth (registration G-EBKT) was carried out by Geoffrey de Havilland at the works airfield at Stag Lane on 22 February 1925. The Moth was a two-seat biplane of wooden construction, it had a plywood covered fuselage and fabric covered surfaces, a standard tailplane with a single tailplane and fin. A useful feature of the design was its folding wings which allowed owners to hangar the aircraft in much smaller spaces. The then Secretary of State for Air Sir Samuel Hoare became interested in the aircraft and the Air Ministry subsidised five flying clubs and equipped them with Moths.

Moth trainers were however ordered by a number of foreign air forces including those of Argentina, Australia (as noted above), Austria, Norway, Portugal, Sweden and the flying arm of the Danish Navy. Finland licence-built 22 Moth trainers, but equipped them with the old Cirrus engine. The bulk of military Moths however were civilian sport aircraft impressed by their countries air forces and used as trainers and liaison aircraft. Like this, civilian Moths ended up flying for both the Nationalist and Republican air forces during the Spanish Civil War. This was repeated on a larger scale during the Second World War where Moths ended up flying, amongst others, for the air forces of Egypt, New Zealand, China (with several captured ex-Chinese aircraft flying for the Japanese), Ireland, Italy, Iraq, Belgian Congo, Dutch East Indies (later taken over by the Indonesian AF), South Africa, New Zealand and the U.S. Navy.

Source: de Havilland DH.60 Moth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gekho (Jul 28, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Frantish (Jul 30, 2010)

I know I will be spending a lot of time in here


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Some weird and wonderful aircraft....


----------



## gekho (Jul 31, 2010)

Three modified D.H.89Ms were delivered to Spain in 1935 for police duty in Morocco. A Vickers E gun was mounted in the nose, a bombsight was built into the floor, and twelve 27-lb bombs could be carried in a rack under the fuselage. The mid-upper gunner was provided with a Vickers F gun and a second gun fired downward through the floor. When the Spanish Civil War began in 1936, these planes saw combat on the Nationalist side. One famous incident involving the use of a DH.89 was in July 1936 when two British MI6 intelligence agents, Cecil Bebb and Major Hugh Pollard, flew Francisco Franco in one from the Canary Islands to Spanish Morocco, at the start of the military rebellion which began the Spanish Civil War.

When the Civil War ended, some of them were acquired by civilians and some others were sent to the spanish Guinea, to be used as liaison aircrafts. Only a few of them remained at the peninsula or in the north of Morocco.


----------



## Burunduk (Aug 20, 2010)

*gekho*, thank you a lot for such cool photos!.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

8)


----------



## gekho (Aug 24, 2010)

After the war the newborn Air Force used 180 units of the I-15, which about 70 were captured during the conflict, 44 were recovered from various airfields or were returned by France, and 66 were completed between 1939 and 1941, which were in various stages of production in the workshops of the Republic. The I-15 formed in groups 32 and 33 from Alicante and 34 and 35 of Valladolid, and I-15 bis in Group 24 of Reus.Some specimens extended their operating life until 1955.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Aug 28, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Aug 28, 2010)

Although direct Soviet involvement in the Spanish Civil War was over by the end of 1938 Stalin approved the delivery of three batches of I-152s in response to a request for assistance from the Commander-in-Chief of the Republican Air Force. Of these 93 aircraft one batch of 31 reached Spain, and in January 1939 was formed into three squadrons of nine aircraft. Sadly these aircraft arrived too late to have any impact on the fighting. They weren't involved I any clashes with Nationalist aircraft, and suffered no combat losses. Two were lost in accidents and the remaining 29 escaped to France. Twenty of these aircraft were later returned to Spain, where they remained in front line use until the mid 1940s, and were used for secondary duties until 1954.


----------



## gekho (Aug 29, 2010)

The Polikarpov R-Z Natacha was the last menber of the R-5 family; this version has its fire baptism during the border conflicts between China and Japan in 1939, fighting also with the republicans during the Spanish Civil War; the Republic received a total amount of 113 units since 1937, characterizing for its good performance and its availability. Around 36 machines were captured after the war, being incorporated to the newborn "Ejercito del Aire" and destinated to Nador, in Morocco, wearing the code 17W.


----------



## gekho (Aug 29, 2010)

All the Katiuskas captured to the republicans joined the "Ejercito del Aire". Nationalist Spanish Air Force captured 19 SB-2M-100A bombers. All were overhauled and Soviet M-100 engines were replaced with French Hispano Suiza 12Ybrs. These aircraft were used operationally and later for training duties, and were retired in 1950


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## gekho (Sep 15, 2010)

After the Franco's victory in 1939, 22 captured "donkeys" were assigned to Grupo 28 at an air station in Mayorca and later had their number increased to 52. The I-16's had designations from 1W-1 up to 1W-52. The first 22 captured I-16's, that arrived acted as group 1W, then the designation of group changed to Grupo 28 de Caza. The group was based at air station, San-Juan on the island of Majorca. All the I-16's had, by the autumn of 1940, been transferred to Sevilla where they joined Grupo 26 (22-nd mixed fighter group, 22 Regimiento Mixto de Caza, also flying "Fiats"). In 1945 the Spanish Air Force started on new system of designation. "Rata" then received an index C.8. The colour scheme was changed, a light blue bottom with lateral surfaces of sand color with green camouflage spots of irregular shape. Recognition symbols of red and yellow cocardes were added to the sides of the fuselage plus both the top and bottom surfaces of the wing. The identification code of "C. 8" with the original '1W' plane number beside it. The code was painted on the tail. At about this time, Grupo 26 was renamed to Grupo 22. In the early 1950's, I-16's were used at a flight school in Morona. The last serviceable I-16, with the code C.8-25, was flown by the most skilled instructors of the school. In August 1953, Spain signed a military assistance contract with the USA, which included delivery of modern fighters. On August 15th 1953, Miguel Entrena, for the last time, lifted into the sky in an I-16. So the career and fighting service of the "Rata" in Spain had finished.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Dornier is a neat looking flying boat...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2010)

I love that airplane! Dornier's grandson was still trying to sell a version like that at least up until a few years back.


----------



## gekho (Sep 30, 2010)

The Polikarpov R-5 was a Soviet reconnaissance bomber aircraft of the 1930s. It was the standard light bomber and reconnaissance aircraft with the Soviet Air Force for much of the 1930s, while also being used heavily as a civilian light transport, in the order of 7,000 being built in total. R-5s were also used by the Spanish Republican Air Force in the Spanish Civil War, 31 being sold to Spain. These arrived in November 1936, and were quickly deployed on combat operations, but were found to be slow and were relegated to night bombing. Seven R-5s remained in good condition in March 1939. The aircraft was known as the "Rasante" in the Spanish Republican Air Force.


----------



## gekho (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately I have very little information about the Fokker C.Xs intended to be built for the (Republican) government in Spain. Fokker sold one C.X and a licence agreement to the Spanish and as told in part one, Dutch aviation writers suppose that the third prototype was secretly flown to Spain as PH-ALX to serve as a pattern aircraft for the Spanish State Factory (SAF-15) at Alicante and to fulfil Fokkers contract with the Spanish government. The facts are that 25 airframes were completed at SAF-5 and only the Spanish prototype has been reported to have flown in Spain to be evaluated at the Carmoli Flying School. Spain was not able to obtain or construct the engines needed for these 25 aircraft. However, it seems that at least one example joined the newborn "Ejercito del Aire".


----------



## gekho (Oct 28, 2010)

This plane was used by the FARE as a liaison, reconnaissance aircraft and night fighter trainer. In 1937 eleven units were acquired by the goverment, being sent to the coast of Valencia. Some months later, 19 units more were acquired, being this time the version Fk.51bis, that fitted the engine Wright of 450Cv. At least three planes survived to the war, being integrated in the 30 Group, receiving the code L18. These aircrafts were used as a liaison aircrafts until they were retired in 1952.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## gekho (Nov 3, 2010)

In June 1940 a Potez 63-11 of the Groupe de Reconnaisance GRI/36 landed at the Son Sant Joan airfield (Mallorca) due to mechanical problems when it was heading to its new base in the north of Africa. This aircraft was interned and taken to Cuatro Vientos airfield (Madrid), where it joined the Flying Experimental Squadron. This aircraft was on service until 1945, when it was withdrawn due to the lack of spare parts. For those who would like to learn more about the planes interned in Spain during the WWII, visit this page: Anexo:Aeronaves internadas en España durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## gekho (Jan 11, 2011)

The Aiglon was designed by Marcel Riffard after he took over the design department when Caudron merged with Renault. The Aiglon was a two-seat low-wing cantilever monoplane with tandem open cockpits. The first of two prototypes first flew in March 1935 from Issy-les-Moulineaux, France. Two special long-distance versions (the C.610 Aiglon) were built with an increased fuel capacity. In December 1935 a C.610 was flown from Paris to Saigon at an average speed of 80 mph (129 km/h). The type was popular with French private owners and flying clubs, and a number were sold abroad. With the outbreak of the Second World War many of the aircraft were requistioned by the French Government for use as liaision aircraft by the Armée de l'Air. Total production of the Aiglon was 203 aircraft, including 178 of the basic Renault 4Pgi Bengali Junior powered model.

At least 20 of these monoplanes were acquired by the Republican Goverment and one by the Nationalist, being used in both sides as liason and trainning aircrafts. At the end of the war, the Nationalist found at Lorca´s airfield (Murcia) 8 of these aircrafts in various stages of condition, being moved to the workshops of "La Maestranza" to be repaired. Integrated into the new Air Force with identification No. 30, passed shortly after to the General Direction of Civil Aviation, by that time under control of the Ministry of Air, which yielded these monoplanes to various flying clubs, where they remained flying until the end of their lives.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Drdave (Feb 6, 2016)

We're the Ju 88s ever finished in the silver and blue scheme like the he111?


----------

